# problème affiche couleur sur google calendar



## henrichaix2bx (6 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour, 

Je vous expose mon problème : j'ai un iPhone, sur lequel j'ai installé google calendar, calendrier que je souhaite garder car c'est le seul qui me convient au niveau du visuel. 
Comme beaucoup de personnes, j'ai plusieurs calendriers, liés à plusieurs comptes perso et pro... : tout est bien synchronisés sur google calendar. J'ai notamment un compte exchange, et sur le calendrier outlook (lié à exchange), il est possible de créer des catégories, qu'on visualise avec des couleurs, pour un meilleur visuel : cela permet de ne pas créer des tonnes de calendrier, mais de faire tout simplement des sous-catégories de couleur dans le même calendrier.
Dans google calendar, je peux changer la couleur des événements liés à mon calendrier gmail, mais pas celle des évènements liés à mon compte exchange...autrement dit, ces fameuses catégories qu'on peut créer sur outlook ne sont pas visibles/accessibles sur google calendar... 
Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ? 

Merci !!!!!


----------



## henrichaix2bx (8 Novembre 2021)

ok en fait je me réponds à moi-même, c'est pas possible, google calendar ne  propose cette option de choix de couleurs pour les évènements seulement pour les calendriers liés à un  compte google...à moi de trouver donc une autre appli...
Bonne journée à tous !!


----------

